# 2014 IBO world dates, did you notice?



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

We will be shooting Fri, Sat, and Sun. next year at Holiday Valley for the Worlds. I called and confirmed for reservation purposes.


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

It list the dates of Aug. 7-10, 2014 Aug. 7, is on Thursday.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

The hunter defense courses will be open on Thursday and most venders will be there that day too.


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

So if this is the case, and it gets rained out one day, then it will carry over into Monday. I thought that was always the reason they started Thursday/Friday rounds with Sat. shoot off. Sunday is used as a rain day.


----------



## vabowdog (Dec 13, 2007)

Sunday is always used for a rain day,,,imdont see IBO having us scheduled to shoot on Sunday.


Dewayne


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Not sure what calendar you are using but as gobblemg pointed out and the 2014 calendar points out Aug 7 is a THURSDAY!!!!!!!!!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

Yes Aug 7th, 2014 is a Thursday!!!!!!! The dates this year were also Aug 7-10. Wednesday was the 7th and competition did not start until Thursday the 8th. Competition will start next year on Friday the 8th!!!!!!


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Its not up anymore to prove it cuz the 2014 dates are listed but it was listed as Aug 8-11 this year not 7-10!!!! I am sure they won't change shoot days due to having 2 rain delays 2 years in a row! It doesn't matter to me either way but instead of speculating and starting rumors call them and ask them and if they say its on Friday then post it!!!!

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

If you had read the first post you would see that I have called the IBO office to confirm the dates because of reservations!


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

Did they say competition started on Friday or did you just ask for the dates and speculate that it starts on Friday! This years date again was 8-11 not 7-10.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

440-967-2137 is the IBO office ph. number.


----------



## bowjoe1800 (Sep 8, 2008)

PETeach, look at this and you will see that the dates this year, 2013, were also Aug 7-10.
http://www.7springs.com/page/category.detail/nav/5763/International-Bowhunters-Association.html

Also, did you call the office to see if I was speculating and starting rumors?


----------



## crazyhoyt (May 30, 2011)

were is this located? and do you have to be a sponsored or ''pro'' shooter to attend, or can anyone attend, pay to shoot and see what you can do. Iv always wanted to try but not sure how to get started


----------



## PETeach (Nov 17, 2007)

If you read all of my post I stated that I don't care one way or another! The point I was making is that you said you confirmed the DATES not the DAYS!!!! No I didn't call, I am a teacher and I am off so it doesn't matter to me what days they are shooting, I will be there all week! Sorry for misunderstanding but the way you worded it sounded like you figured it was fri, sat, and sun.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bsharkey (Apr 27, 2009)

It's IBO who cares anymore?
Go shoot you some ASA and Regions next year lets grow two organizations that care about the shooters.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

crazyhoyt said:


> were is this located? and do you have to be a sponsored or ''pro'' shooter to attend, or can anyone attend, pay to shoot and see what you can do. Iv always wanted to try but not sure how to get started


You have to qualify...check the IBO website www.ibo.net and see where your state has a qualifier...THEN pay your money and shoot...


----------



## gobblemg (Jun 13, 2006)

Friday and Saturday it is.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

No, Friday,Saturday then Sunday!!


----------



## Air_Raid (Dec 27, 2009)

This is phenomenal news. Easier to get one day off from work!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

Just announced on the IBO site that it will be Fri-Sat-Sun shoot. Also said in the event of a rain day, shooters will shoot 20 targets on Sunday instead of 10. Not sure if that means all shooters shoot 20 and the high score of 40 targets wins with no shoot down. Or if just those in the shootdown will shoot on Sunday.


----------



## juke711 (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds good to me, two days off is impossible for me,ibo did this for the shooter.......lol


----------

